# Elite Tuners of Canada to debut Top Tuner Chevrolet Cruze and Corvette



## MattLaw (Nov 25, 2010)

Hello all!

This is a continuation from a thread posted a while ago HERE.

*Top Tuner Chevrolet Cruze*

ETC Enterprises Inc. - Elite Tuners of Canada will debut Top Tuner 5.5 at the 2011 Canadian International Auto Show in February, in Toronto, Canada. Rumors say the Cruze will be turbo powered, and the Corvette will use Pirelli 375 tires, and supercharger.

Click below for high res:

Top Tuner Cruze Rendering by Matthew Law





Top Tuner Corvette Rendering by Matthew Law



Above is the conceptual "monster" rendering, below is the "production render"




Design and rendering done by yours truly, hope you like it!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

/drool

i want a cruze that looks like that and has 300whp  awd might be nice too while im dreaming


----------



## MattLaw (Nov 25, 2010)

sneak previews / progress photos of the cruze....!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Holy ****... Matt do you have a list of shows this car will be at yet? I need to see this in person


----------



## MattLaw (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi Shawn,

the car will debut at the 2011 Canadian International Auto Show in February, AutoShow.ca | 2011 Canadian International AutoShow

and will also be at Performance World, also in Toronto Performance World Car Show - Performance World Car Show

And after that i think it will be off to some shows in the East coast, then mid-2011 / summer back in Toronto. I will provide more info later.



Thanks


----------



## MattLaw (Nov 25, 2010)

Hello!

More photo updates


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Projected power output for the Cruze? Their website is not helpful.


----------



## crusin_cruze (Nov 10, 2010)

seems like your project is coming alone nicely! 
just like JDM-USDM Love im wondering what the projected power output will be? 
Is that a custom turbo kit, or is it a kit we can buy?

keep us posted on this project, it's one of the first seriously modified cruze's this board has seen so far!


----------



## MattLaw (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks JDM-USDM Love and crusin cruze! 

You can buy the turbo kit that we are using. I will have a list all the parts we used for you in a few weeks when the press release is out. 

@ power output, same as above, i will have all the details for you once once the car is fully complete 


Thanks guys!


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

^ Good luck on product launch. This is a pretty quick response to the cars launch I'm impressed. I'm interested to see if you swapped the turbo or just changed up piping, IC, and tuned it. And if you did swap it which one you went with. Are you guys considering a reflash option for owners with the 1.4T?

Can't wait to see what you guys announce!


----------



## MattLaw (Nov 25, 2010)

Hey Cruze lovers!

The Top Tuner Cruze is complete and on its way the 2011 Canadian International Auto Show!! Below is a sneak preview of the finished car.

I have received some specs, and the car runs 250 WHP, 150 Torque, custom Forgestar wheels, Pirelli 245/30ZR20 (90Y) XL Nero, 3000 Watt Pioneer Sound System, Turbonetics GTK 350 Custom Turbo System





































More photos soon at the 2011 CIAS debut!!!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow that is ******* sexy BUT how is a gtk350 only making 150ft/tq?


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> Wow that is ******* sexy BUT how is a gtk350 only making 150ft/tq?


I'm more interested in the tq curve and rpm range. Would love to see the dyno sheet. (if pictures were posted sorry I'm on my iPhone in an area with a few bars) 250HP is more than enough. You don't need a large amount of tq anyways. Would love to see what that set up could do on a good suspension set up on a road track.


----------

